# Our foster puppy is leaving us



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My husband and I fostered a pregnant female terrier. Only one puppy, Una, survived. She turned 8 weeks old yesterday. We were out of town this last weekend and the terriers spent their weekend at the shelter. Una met a family and was pre-adopted! They have paid for her and she will be spayed on Thursday and go to her new home on Friday. We are really happy for her (really), as it is a home with two dogs and an adult who stays home. We are sure going to miss her though. Wish we could find a home like this for her mother, Ashley. This is the first time we have fostered and I am finding it is truly a lesson in letting go.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I've never fostered a dog but I think that letting them go would be hard. Una has this new home because of you and your husband and Ashley has a chance and a life as well. Thank you for fostering.
Maggi


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are going to spay her at 8 weeks old?!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Fostering is hard, the only way I get through it, is to tell myself that I'm doing whats best for the dog, setting it up success in it's next home. It's hard but the reward is awesome!!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> They are going to spay her at 8 weeks old?!!!



Yeah, I'm with you on that. We get many dogs here for training that were neutered prior to adoption.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, Una should be quite successful. We may take another small dog later, but I want to have a break first. Our shelter is really overwhelmed with small dogs from the hoarding case that I posted about. One good thing is that after Una is gone, I will have more time to work with Ashley on her issues.

Yes, spaying at 8 weeks! I think it is too early too, but the shelter insists on spaying before they are released. Unfortunately I am not in a position to argue about it. I was hoping, as foster parents, we could meet Una's new family and be part of that decision process, but apparently not. I suppose that is the difference between a shelter and a rescue(?)


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Spaying at 8 weeks is not uncommon for a shelter. It's a little earlier than I would prefer for my own pets, but I'd rather take the risk that ONE animal have negative side effects of early spay/neuter, which is a minimal risk anyway, than the possibility of bringing 2 - 10 more babies into the world, which face a much higher risk of being euthanized due to lack of space, or worse. Especially in a city like Baltimore where kittens and puppies are put down by the boatload for simple things that could easily be fixed, or for no reason at all other than no space. And especially for kittens, for which there is no shortage of in this city. 

The kittens that I am fostering for the SPCA will be fixed when they turn 8 weeks and reach 2.2 lbs, and then put up for adoption. This happens every day, with almost every litter of babies that come in. I don't know the statistics for sure, but if I had to guess, I'm sure far more animals in this city die by cruelty and euthanasia than spay/neuter related issues. Had two cats come in last week to the SPCA, both strays - one was found after some kids tried to boil it in a vat of hot oil, had horrible wounds all over its back end and had to be put down. Other one was a mere 3 weeks, was rescued by a good samaritan who had caught two 11 year old girls trying to drown it in a bucket, almost died but is doing fine now. Better that those cats' mothers be spayed at 8 weeks, than birth kittens that have to go through that. And I'm only at the SPCA once a week, I can't even imagine the cruelty cases that come in when I'm not there. I wholeheartedly support spay/neuter of shelter animals at 8 weeks and the feral cat TNR program. Lots of people say they'll fix their new pet once it gets old enough, but not all of them actually go through with it.

With the GSD rescue that I foster and volunteer with, they will hold off on the spay/neuter if the owner requests but request proof that the dog is fixed by 6 months of age at the latest by the adoptive family. I think rescues have more leeway because they take in fewer dogs than shelters do, and have more ability to check up on adoptive families to see if they follow through. But even then, they don't always.

Sorry to get off topic. Thanks for fostering - it truly is a rewarding experience, although bittersweet at the end. But in a few days or weeks, you'll look back on this experience fondly and know that you directly made a difference in those animals' lives.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Virginia fo another point of view about early spaying. I totally understand what you are saying.


----------

